# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] ارتفاع شهية المخاطرة في الاسواق

## alhadi

ارتفع الذهب ليسجل أعلى مستوى في اسبوعين يوم الأربعاء مقتديا باسواق الاسهم والسلع الاخرى بعد أن أقر الكونجرس الأمريكي اخيرا مشروع قانون يجنب البلاد زيادات ضريبية وتخفيضات انفاق تهدد بتقويض النمو الاقتصادي.وتفادت الولايات المتحدة كارثة اقتصادية بعدما أقر مشرعون اتفاقا يجنب البلاد زيادات كبيرة في الضرائب وتخفيضات هائلة في الإنفاق هددت بدفع أكبر اقتصاد في العالم في هاوية الكساد
و في اسواق العملات تراجع سعر الين إلى أدنى مستوياته في 18 شهرا أمام اليورو في حين واجه الدولار صعوبات أمام العملات المرتبطة بالنمو يوم الاربعاء بعد ان أقر المشرعون الأمريكيون مشروع قانون لتجنب السقوط في "الهاوية المالية" المتمثلة في زيادة الضرائب وخفض الانفاق.
وقال متعاملون إن الموافقة على القانون بددت شكوكا كثيرة تخيم على الأسواق مما عزز الطلب على الأصول التي تنطوي على مخاطر أكبر مثل الأسهم والسلع الأولية واثار عمليات بيع للسندات الحكومية التي تعتبر ملاذا أمنا.
ومثل الين تعرض الدولار لضغوط وتراجع أمام اليورو والدولار الاسترالي. والين والدولار من العملات التي تتمتع بسيولة عالية ويقبل عليها الناس في الأوقات الصعبة أو حالات عدم التيقن.ومن المتوقع أن يواصل الدولار تراجعه مع عودة المزيد من المستثمرين من عطلات عيد الميلاد
يذكر لي هاردمان المحلل الفني ببنك طوكيو ميتسوبيشي يو اف جاي، أن اليورو يحرز المكاسب في ظل تحسن شهية المخاطرة اليوم مع بلوغ زوج اليورو ين أعلى مستوياته منذ سنتين.ويبين المحلل أيضاً أن الزوج قد ارتفع بحدة بما يقارب %23.0 عن أدنى مستوى سجله اليوم في أواخر شهر يوليو لعام 2012؛ مما سبب هذا إلى ارتفاع مؤشرات الزخم بنحو بالغ بالغة مستويات تشبع شرائي شاهقة مشيرة إلى مخاطرة استمرار الحركة التصحيحية على المدى القريب.  www.forex-metal.com

----------

